# SMVC at Paradisus Puerto Rico



## markmaine (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello,

As RCI point members we think that we'd like to try to do an ongoing search for SMVC at Paradisus Puerto Rico for next March.  

Questions:  

*  Do we have a chance?  
*  How much is the all-inclusive package for a week?
*  Is it an English speaking resort?
*  As I can't seem to find my RCI directory right now, can someone tell me the    resort ID number?  

All comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
    Mark


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Apr 23, 2006)

Mark,I can fill in a few of the blanks.It has a large English speaking clientele so the employees are all bilingual.It is at a great location in Rio Grande on the  beach on the northeast coast of the island.It is about a 45 minute to !hour drive from the airport east.Try not to arrive at the afternoon rush hour or you'll spend the whole vacation in traffic.Spectacular resort,the timeshares are brand new.I haven't had a chance to see them yet.A really idyllic setting ,rural,on the beach.Not a lot to do close unless you go to San Juan,but it's an easy drive except on Sunday and during rush hour.Hope this helps a little.Oh,my understanding is it is all-incusive.If you golf,take the clubs.Great course on property and Bahia Beach course is minutes away.


----------



## Island_Hopper (Apr 23, 2006)

IF you go, you should plan to make at least one day trip to Culebra.  You'll be in a very convenient location to make the drive to Fajardo for the ferry.  Shouldn't be more than 15 minutes.


----------



## markmaine (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you for the advice, the SMVC sounds great.  I'm a bit concerned as to what they charge for the all-inclusive package.  If I get the chance tomorrow I will call RCI and post back here.  We just spent 6 nights at Sandals Whitehouse in Jamaica and the total trip, including air from Boston was just over $3000; 7 restaurants and no limits on food or drink.  I'm seeing the AI cost at the Windjammer in St. Lucia at over $1800 per couple and that hurts.  I'm hoping that the SMVC is less expensive.

    Mark


----------

